# The Warwood from Yo Slingshots



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Introducing a Wasp Be Gone Warwood with aluminum core made by Yo Slingshots (Chris Kaiser - forum name "Devoman"). Warwood is a material used by the military to protect their vehicles from land mines and shrapnel so you know it's tough. For more information about this material, go to the website, yoslingshots.com

Chris and I have exchanged e-mails for a couple of months (he's very busy with his church). He wanted to introduce a new line to his existing products, aluminum core with Warwood.

I finally picked up my proto- type (future slingshots will have a logo/maker's mark, he's still working on it).

My first reaction when held it on my hand was, WOW. It feels like a solid piece of granite. Workmanship is the usual, flawless. The pins are so smooth and flushed, you won't be able to tell it's there if you close your eyes. The face is smooth but the edges are sand-blasted for grip. Chris' attention to detail is superb, even on his cheaper budget poly-line (I have two). I have the choice of color, picked green with neon green liner (fits my forum name).

A picture is worth a thousand words, so here it is. Enjoy.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Man I have wanted a WBG for quite a while now. With the aluminium core it's getting more and more tempting. Can't wait to see one with the logo! Absolutely awesome acquisition Sir.

Happy shooting!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice little shooter you got there. Congrats Mr.Green! Should be fun and durable as heck. Enjoy the new toy.

Be well,
SF


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

That is one nice looking cat


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Woo, nice, looks so solid too


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Very good color choices! I like green.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Man I can't stop coming back to look at this again......it's gnawing at my brain!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Mr. Green that slingshot was meant for you!  LOOKS AWESOME!  Congrats!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... Green for Mr. Green. Chris what a wonderful guy to deal with.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great for sure! Nice job !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

cool ! looks kickxxx

cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, what a nice shooter!

Enjoy!

also congrats to your 1500 posts!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

carboncopy said:


> wow, what a nice shooter!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> also congrats to your 1500 posts!


Wow, 1500 posts.

I never kept track of those.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Chris is a great person and an even better craftsman. Nice acquisition!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

very nice shooter you made..love it~AKAOldmiser


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Like the Warwood. Looks very comfortable.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I just shot the Warwood last night. I love the weight. Helps with the stability.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice&#8230;&#8230;..great looking material. LBH2


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> very nice shooter you made..love it~AKAOldmise Actually this one is made by Chris at yoslingshots, His forum name is Devoman. Here is the link if you want to check it out; http://www.yoslingshots.com/store/#!/~/product/category=8636214&id=35262489


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice in these colors, good shooting !!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, I am glad you like the Slingshot! 
I need to do a post about "Warwood" it truly is a great material to work with, all the benefits of a composite with none of the nasty side effects such as formaldehyde fumes! Enjoy the shooter.

Chris


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello&#8230;.please do a post on Warwood&#8230;..interesting material. Thank you! LBH2


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks I will very soon! This is great stuff to work with.


----------

